
How AI and copyright would work - chriskanan
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/09/how-ai-and-copyright-would-work
======
IanDrake
Something I always wondered... if I train an AI using copyrighted material,
say Harry Potter, do I really own anything it generates?

